# List where your from (age/sex optional).



## ak3891 (May 15, 2012)

THEN, post your contact 
-MSN
-FACEBOOK
-SKYPE
-YOUTUBE
-TWITTER, etc 

The whole point of this is for you to meet someone who lives near you and have things in common, rather then talking to someone millions of miles away from you

17, Male from U/K 
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/?ref=tn_tnmn#!/ali.khalid.336


----------



## mezzoforte (May 16, 2010)

18 & from Milton, MA
MSN: [email protected]
Facebook: www.facebook.com/sjolukoga


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

16, female, Finland
msn: [email protected]


----------



## CWe (Mar 7, 2010)

25, Male, North Dakota

MSN: [email protected]
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/curren.w.eagle
Youtube: http://www.youtube.com/87even
Twitter: https://twitter.com/#!/Curren_Cole_87


----------



## tommo1234 (Apr 20, 2011)

18, Male, United Kingdom.

Twitter 

Facebook < Rarely use


----------



## Evo (Jan 1, 2012)

17, Male, New Zealand.

MSN: [email protected]
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/sixevo


----------



## Lasair (Jan 25, 2010)

**Be careful giving out your information like this **


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

27, Male, Houston Tx

Contact: PM me for my FB Page


----------



## leave me alone (Apr 1, 2011)

If you post your mail here, the post including all the info will show up on google, if someone decides to google your email addres.


----------



## Warpedsanity (Sep 12, 2011)

24, Male, Charleston, WV

Facebook: Facebook.com/Apoguitarist 
Twitter: Warpedsanity


----------



## Niko702 (Jun 4, 2012)

15, male, Ely Nevada USA


----------



## RelinquishedHell (Apr 10, 2012)

21, Male, Murrieta, California. I have yet to find anyone on here that lives near me. Everyone is so friendly and social where I live, that I am probably the only person in my town that has SA.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

20, male, New Jersey

facebook.com/scottydipierro


----------



## BoBooBoo (May 15, 2012)

39, female, Reading PA.

MSN- Unoriginalname6(at)hotmail.com (I got sick of having every name I wanted come up as taken) 
FACEBOOK - /karla.r3nning3r (replace the 3's with an e)
TWITTER I rarely post but it's acraftychemist


----------



## QuietSoul (May 12, 2009)

24, Male, Pasadena, CA
Twitter: eternal_trance


----------



## MM Gloria (May 14, 2012)

19, Male, Virginia.

Facebook - http://www.facebook.com/#!/profile.php?id=100000065646144
Twitter - @mastylerapper


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

16 year old girl named Alex from Arcadia, California. Don't be stalkin me now.

Contacts: no social sites, only this account (PM or visitor msg)
my soundcloud

__
https://soundcloud.com/
 (inbox or commment)
or my email [email protected]


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

23 from NE Arkansas
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/mahreepls
msn: [email protected]


----------



## jak85 (Mar 1, 2009)

27, male, Florida

pm me for contact info


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

976, elve, Lothlórien


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

17...boobs(just kidding i'm like flat chested)..NY


----------



## PeachyAlice (Feb 8, 2012)

23, Sweden. PM me to get in touch because I don't want my email out in the wild


----------



## roseblood (Mar 1, 2010)

17 & in Southern California. If anyone would like to chat, you can PM me. I really want to meet new people but don't want to post my Facebook publicly.


----------



## Taylorshane (Mar 9, 2012)

texas
17
male
http://www.facebook.com/shane.taylor.1694


----------



## Zymphyana (Jun 13, 2012)

24-female-oklahoma :/ pm


----------



## Wlien (Oct 10, 2011)

35 from UK, interested in talking to people on MSN or by email if anyone wants to tell me their problems.


----------



## juizdelinha (May 23, 2012)

20 male portugal,
don't pm me, I'm afraid of intimacy


----------



## BrookeHannigan (Mar 29, 2012)

[email protected]

im 19(female) and from estonia~


----------



## mdiada (Jun 18, 2012)

23, female, Kentucky

Pm for email


----------



## CopadoMexicano (Aug 21, 2004)

Age: 27
Sex: M
EL Paso, TX


----------



## kosherpiggy (Apr 7, 2010)

19, chick, jersey
facebooktumblr


----------



## Ada (May 21, 2012)

20
Female
Florida USA
[email protected]


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

27 years old, Cincinnati area. Get ahold of me on here.


----------



## Revenwyn (Apr 11, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> 976, elve, Lothlórien


Ageless, Maiar, from outside of Arda. 

No, really,

29/f/about 1 hour northeast of Little Rock, AR

Will give FB on receipt of a pm.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

21/ Female/ Sydney

Out of interest, why are people so happy to give away their FB pages? I would be far too scared to do that. Why aren't you afraid of being identified? It's either very brave or a little ignorant.


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

*Oh **** I'm 22 now, lol


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I hope people can use this thread for the right reasons... giving your info out might have undesired results.


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

Pandemic said:


> 21/ Female/ Sydney
> 
> Out of interest, why are people so happy to give away their FB pages? I would be far too scared to do that. Why aren't you afraid of being identified? It's either very brave or a little ignorant.


I think it's statistically very unlikely anyone you know is a regular poster on here. And even so, is social anxiety something to really be ashamed of?


----------



## Pandemic (Jan 6, 2012)

Yeh, it is pretty unlikely, the slight chance is enough to have me worried though. You're right, SA isn't something to be ashamed of, and I tend to let people know about my SA when I feel that it may be relevant. I guess I'd be more afraid to have my account on SA associated with my actual identity because this place is like one big psychotherapy session for me, I can be completely open and honest. There's stuff that I've posted that I wouldn't want anyone to see who knows me IRL.


----------



## DFRMNEWJERU (Mar 16, 2012)

30/m/e.h.t,new jersey...hit me up


----------



## earlgreytea (Jul 11, 2012)

x


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

19, male. West coast


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

will I be able to remove my comment later?


----------



## Farideh (Nov 13, 2011)

22
female
Texas baby!


----------



## Xtraneous (Oct 18, 2011)

18/f/cali


----------



## lkkxm (Apr 11, 2012)

23, southwestern New York. I'm a good listener  PM me if you want to talk. I don't have a lot of people to talk to so I'm not online much 

MSN: [email protected]
FACEBOOK: .../lkkxm


----------



## Inscrutable Banana (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm in Phoenix, Arizona.


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

25 / m / Canada BC surrey!
add me if your close!

FACEBOOK: https://www.facebook.com/starblinky
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## yellowpages (May 16, 2012)

19 / male / birmingham, uk. don't use facebook anymore, sadly! (you can pm if you're close)


----------



## rgrwng (Aug 25, 2011)

28 in october, male, california


----------



## Conquistador954 (May 15, 2011)

31, male, florida
Where's all the south floridians at?


----------



## lonelythinker (Feb 8, 2011)

17,male and virginia 
if you want to pm or chat message me


----------



## whatifitstaken (Dec 18, 2005)

28 - F - Wisconsin. Feel free to PM.


----------



## Larkspur (Sep 30, 2009)

21 - F - Minnesota

PM for further contact information, please.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

28 / f / maryland (dc suburbs)


----------



## Tibble (Jan 11, 2011)

19
Male
Indiana
Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/jovi.green?ref=tn_tnmn
MSN: [email protected]


----------



## NumeroUno (Oct 23, 2009)

I feel 13 again, YAY!

23/m/englandddddd.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

23/m/india =)


----------



## remixkilla (Jul 17, 2012)

19 male CT. Anybody wants to chat pm me


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

I'm 32 and from New Zealand. My facebook is:

https://www.facebook.com/sharon.harvey.353

Keen to chat to anyone


----------



## Owl-99 (Mar 7, 2012)

KiwiGirl said:


> I'm 32 and from New Zealand. My facebook is:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/sharon.harvey.353
> 
> Keen to chat to anyone


What happened ?


----------



## GoodKidMadCity (Jul 21, 2012)

24 male feel free to pm ro skype.


----------



## Noun (Jul 20, 2012)

22/Female/Sydney
If anyone wants to chat feel free to PM.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

19/Male/Maine, US

FB: http://www.facebook.com/Cambisson


----------



## Jinxx (May 10, 2011)

17 / Female / SC, USA


Well I'll be 17 on the 30th of this month.


----------



## CrimsonRaven (Apr 3, 2012)

20/female/Alabama


----------



## KiwiGirl (Nov 13, 2011)

bigblue38 said:


> What happened ?


What do you mean by "what happened"?


----------



## Virtue (Jul 24, 2012)

19 / Male, Essex, England!


----------



## HTF (Nov 15, 2009)

28/m/fl


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

26 m toronto ontario canada


----------



## ravens (Aug 31, 2011)

41/Male/Tennessee


----------



## RUFB2327 (Sep 28, 2008)

25/m/NJ, USA


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

I'm from hell.


----------



## yafit96 (Jun 27, 2012)

15, female, BC canada


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

28/m/Cincinnati (for now)


----------



## Justsomebloke (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm male and in my mid 30's feel free to pm me for a chat; I'd rather not post email etc directly on the forum as they can be easily harvested for various dubious purposes.


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

18, male, southern California, Woodland hills to be exact.... pm me for my number because i deactivated my facebook account... i like to text lol
skype- hunter.wiley50


----------



## Tangerine (Feb 16, 2010)

23/F/Indiana


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

14/f/cali


----------



## TabithaAnne (Aug 13, 2012)

15, Georgia. Imma girl. 
Tumblr- ****thisidrathersleep.tumblr.com
integram- tab001


----------



## asw12345 (Aug 8, 2012)

18 nashville male


----------



## Justsomebloke (Aug 21, 2012)

bg09 said:


> 14/f/cali


So why does your profile say male 22? I'm not trying to be funny just curious that is all


----------



## Neutrino (Apr 11, 2011)

,


----------



## Shades of Grey (Nov 28, 2011)

20, U motherf*****g K, Male


----------



## ORly (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm 23 and currently live in NE Arkansas.

FB: https://www.facebook.com/mahreepls I accept all adds from SAS.  I'm bad at actually messaging those who add me though.

I have skype/text for people who are mystically magically interested in talking to the random internet stranger that is I though.


----------



## Kakumbus (Mar 27, 2012)

Frenchie / 22 / Guy


----------



## Emanresu (Jun 2, 2010)

29/m/Canada


----------



## bg09 (Aug 14, 2012)

Justsomebloke said:


> So why does your profile say male 22? I'm not trying to be funny just curious that is all


-.-
https://encyclopediadramatica.se/14/f/Cali


----------



## Justsomebloke (Aug 21, 2012)

bg09 said:


> -.-
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/14/f/Cali


ahhh very droll


----------



## ApathyDivine (Feb 28, 2012)

22/F/New Jersey
All that's already in my profile though


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

20/Male/Canada.


----------



## Neo1234 (Mar 6, 2012)

25/M/Mumbai,India


----------



## tk123 (Jun 27, 2012)

Justsomebloke said:


> So why does your profile say male 22? I'm not trying to be funny just curious that is all


lol, what's going on there


----------



## montreal (Dec 20, 2010)

26,M, rive-sud montréal(montreal south shore)


----------



## bullsfan (Jul 27, 2012)

18/Male/Illinois


----------



## Josh2323 (Aug 26, 2012)

29/m/houston.tx


----------



## toutenkarthon (May 14, 2012)

23/Montreal/male


----------



## mattigummi (Aug 26, 2012)

16 year old male from Iceland.


----------



## Ven (Aug 20, 2012)

21 male oregon


----------



## Rich224 (Aug 25, 2012)

23/Male/Vancouver, bc
pm me if you want to text or chat


----------



## Marleywhite (Aug 24, 2012)

16/ f/ fl


----------



## GunnyHighway (Sep 28, 2010)

20/M/Brampton, ON

Yeah, it sucks here.


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

bg09 said:


> -.-
> https://encyclopediadramatica.se/14/f/Cali


Awesomeness! Ah, I waited for so long for someone to pull that one!


----------



## Canucklehead (Aug 28, 2012)

26

Male

Kelowna, BC, Canada


----------



## Anesthetize (Sep 1, 2012)

24/Male/Newmarket, Ontario Canada


----------



## pantazi (Sep 3, 2012)

*contacts*

49/Male/North West, UK


----------



## Ironpain (Aug 8, 2010)

I actually know three SAS members in real life, my girlfriend, my friend Chris and Kelly. 

I'm interested in meeting new people. I don't know if anybody in Toronto lives in my area, but I live on Victoria park Ave. that's outside of the downtown core. 

If you want to find me on facebook just look up Chad Abrahams but pm me and I won't be friends with you simply because we have mutual friends in common or if you only want to bombard me with game requests. 

I don't use MSN anymore.

I have a cell phone (No texting) but first it be nice if we were friends before I start giving that out to you. 

I have email again I'll give that to you when we are friends.

No Skype- Camera doesn't work.


----------



## mrneonshuffle (Jul 13, 2012)

32, male!
Aylesbury, England! (But i don't care where you're from, I'll chat to anyone!)
Skype: mrneonshuffle
I use Google Chat not MSN if you did want to chat that way let me know!
Facebook - Deactivated (and i don't miss that s*it one bit)


----------



## tayzipporah (Mar 25, 2012)

16/F/California


----------



## brewpacksox (Sep 15, 2012)

25/F/Illinois


----------



## srschirm (Jun 25, 2006)

28/m/Cincinnati for now


----------



## sarcasticpoet (Sep 6, 2012)

37- Wilmington, NC
Facebook-http://www.facebook.com/kriste.fogle.1


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

23, ontario canada. FB in my signature.


----------



## kitshiv01 (Mar 6, 2012)

GunnyHighway said:


> 20/M/Brampton, ON
> 
> Yeah, it sucks here.


Cambridge here lol not any better :roll


----------



## sanxiety13 (Aug 24, 2012)

18/male/philly burbs, pa


----------



## cisarcesar (Sep 17, 2012)

30
Male
Lisbon, Portugal
Find skype in my profile


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

100 year old f in an igloo hit me up if ur near me


----------



## Jaf (Sep 21, 2012)

20 from edm canada


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

18/F/England


----------



## Temujin (Sep 3, 2012)

20, male, UK.


----------



## Jllbtvs (Jul 19, 2012)

17/Germany/female


----------



## Strwbrry (Jun 28, 2012)

Jllbtvs said:


> 17/Germany/female


Cool!! Meine Nachbarin!! :')


----------



## WonderSotong (Oct 8, 2011)

27 / f / Singapore

Feel free to PM me if any of u wanna chat.


----------



## Solomon's Tomb (Aug 14, 2012)

An ASL thread? I'm sorry, I don't speak American Sign Language.


----------



## Openyoureyes (Jun 13, 2012)

idr if i posted here yet

female 18 ny


----------



## pastels (Sep 18, 2012)

<<


----------



## frank81 (Dec 1, 2011)

Age : 31
Gender : Male
Ethnicity : Chinese
Citizenship : Malaysian

Not using MSN, Facebook, etc. PM me for my e-mail address.


----------



## Dissonant (Sep 22, 2012)

32/m/ontario, canada.


----------



## Diacetylmorphine (Mar 9, 2011)

23/m/Sydney


----------



## MollyAmins (Sep 25, 2012)

Massachusetts, 19, live in North Carolina now


----------



## Softy785 (Apr 16, 2006)

I'm 27/ female/ orange county, ca


----------



## fm5827 (Mar 7, 2011)

20/M/Wellington NZ


----------



## Chappy02 (Sep 27, 2012)

23/female/Southern California


----------



## silicone93 (Jul 19, 2012)

19/Male/South United Kingdom/@shamilnunhuck/http://goo.gl/rK68M << Facebook


----------



## Umyaya (Feb 17, 2012)

23/M/Minnesota nice !


----------



## giantking1355 (Oct 5, 2011)

25/m/nor cal feel free to pm


----------



## trivialmind (Feb 10, 2011)

hello fellow sa people.

26/F/West Coast.


----------



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

19/M/Maine


----------



## deletedaccount12345 (Oct 18, 2012)

22/F/Winnipeg MB


----------



## Andres124 (Oct 23, 2012)

20, male, from Davis,California if any of you are from here message me


----------



## StayingMotivated (Sep 5, 2011)

28/f/Bay Area San Francisco CA all dayyyyyyyyyyy

muahhahaha


----------



## mesmerize (Oct 19, 2012)

jee i dont wanna talk to anyone near me!


----------



## Yankees19 (Sep 29, 2012)

21 M, Ottawa, Ontario


----------



## Raphael200 (Aug 18, 2012)

17/male/southern africa.


----------



## Banco (Jan 10, 2011)

23/M/Quebec/laval areas


----------



## RawrJessiRawr (Nov 3, 2010)

21/f/California


----------



## meganmila (Jul 25, 2011)

22/f/Texas

Lol this remind me of a/s/l from Aol..meh..


----------



## WhisperBerries (Oct 26, 2012)

18/F/Washington State


----------



## smevel (May 25, 2012)

17/Male/Florida


----------



## thebluewarrior (Mar 28, 2006)

24/M/Toronto, Ontario, Canada.


----------



## ShouNagatsuki (Oct 20, 2012)

20/F/Nagawa, Chiisagata, Nagano-ken.
Thinking of moving out to tropical country soon. *A*


----------



## FireIsTheCleanser (Aug 16, 2011)

meganmila said:


> 22/f/Texas
> 
> Lol this remind me of a/s/l from Aol..meh..


15/M/Kansas

Do you got any pics lol?


----------



## Bryan108 (Mar 1, 2012)

19/m/ca


----------



## BeyondOsiris (Nov 2, 2012)

19, Male, Southern California

Facebook: http://www.facebook.com/kevin.williams.184
YouTube: http://www.youtube.com/user/MultiPosts


----------



## Stephie (Nov 3, 2012)

17/F/America

I will be 18 in a couple weeks though


----------



## shammy (Nov 5, 2012)

21
no thank you
UK Birmingham

pm me if you want the link to my fb profile


----------



## TobeyJuarez (May 16, 2012)

theres alot of people from oarnge county on this site....


----------



## shnbwmn (Jul 13, 2012)

18/M/South Africa


----------



## Mourn4UrSelf (Nov 2, 2012)

17, male, Roselle (near Chicago)
e-mail: [email protected]


----------



## cak (Oct 22, 2012)

24/f/ny


----------



## wrightg1990 (Oct 3, 2012)

21/Male/Greater Memphis, TN area or Oxford, MS
Facebook: https://www.facebook.com/Hidalgo1990


----------



## Yog369 (Oct 26, 2012)

20/m/scotland


----------



## Souldoubt (Mar 28, 2011)

Originally from Wales, but recently moved up to Scotland. 

http://www.facebook.com/j0size


----------



## thepigeon2222 (Nov 16, 2012)

19 las vegas


----------

